# Brush Presets -how to revert to "Custom"



## magician john (May 2, 2022)

After using a Brush in the Effect Panel, like dodge or burn or Tint, how do I get the heading back to "Custom" 
I double click " Effect" but that only changes the sliders, not the heading itself.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 2, 2022)

After resetting the sliders, as soon as you make any slider movement the Effect should automatically revert to "Custom".


----------



## magician john (May 2, 2022)

Thanks, but you will see that I have reset the sliders to zero and moved another slider and it doesn't show Customer, just edited the name that is already in situ.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 2, 2022)

Try selecting one of the standard Adobe brush presets instead of one of your own user presets, then move a slider.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 3, 2022)

I find that the name of the Preset last selected always remains as a default until you change to another preset once again. If you only adjust sliders it will show xxxx(edited).
You can force (by Default) all the sliders to 'zero' when you start a new brush [K] by checking the option at the base of the Brush slider panel. But the 'Name' persists!!
I use a saved Brush Preset called "001 RESET" that has all the sliders zeroed- this, at least, allows me to Reset the current active Brush, all zeroed, without starting a new brush.


----------



## magician john (May 3, 2022)

Thankyou for your answers and tips.
Jim,I did find that the standard Adobe brush presets did change the default back to Custom, although my own didn't. 
Would have expected all of them to.
Strange that in the drop down box, I cannot see "Custom"
Rob, thanks


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 4, 2022)

magician john said:


> Strange that in the drop down box, I cannot see "Custom"


Maybe a Mac/Windows thing!  I never see "Custom" also, in the Brush Preset list.
I can however [Save] a preset called "Custom"- that uses the sliders I have set (or zeroed).

But also weird for me is that I cannot set a Default brush that stays forever as the 'Default' IF I have the option checked to - [Reset Sliders automatically]. In this situation the Preset always returns to my topmost Preset (the one just under all the Adobe installed ones.)


----------



## Deleted member 78608 (Jun 6, 2022)

magician john said:


> After using a Brush in the Effect Panel, like dodge or burn or Tint, how do I get the heading back to "Custom"
> I double click " Effect" but that only changes the sliders, not the heading itself.


When you see "custom," it means you have made changes to a preset. 
You can get back to the original preset by clicking CTRL/OPT ZZZ, or you can save whatever changes you've made as  a new preset, will require a new name. "Custom" is not the best name to choose, as it will be confusing.


----------



## magician john (Jun 17, 2022)

JCVPhoto said:


> When you see "custom," it means you have made changes to a preset.
> You can get back to the original preset by clicking CTRL/OPT ZZZ, or you can save whatever changes you've made as  a new preset, will require a new name. "Custom" is not the best name to choose, as it will be confusing.


When I press ctrl/zzz in develop, what happens is the image size goes from FIT to 100%.
please advise further


----------



## magician john (Jun 17, 2022)

Aslo, is there a way of telling what settings were used in a specific preset?
I go into some of the standard ones and all the settings show zero, so am assuming that some were not done in Brush Effect?


----------



## Deleted member 78608 (Jun 17, 2022)

magician john said:


> When I press ctrl/zzz in develop, what happens is the image size goes from FIT to 100%.
> please advise further


Are you on a PC or MAC platform?
In PC world, CTRL + Z is undo. On MAC, CMD + Z is undo
If, during your editing, you have scaled the image, yes, CMD/CTRL will undo that action as well.


----------



## Deleted member 78608 (Jun 17, 2022)

magician john said:


> Aslo, is there a way of telling what settings were used in a specific preset?
> I go into some of the standard ones and all the settings show zero, so am assuming that some were not done in Brush Effect?


If you hover over the effect in the left-side presets panel, the effect will be applied only as a preview. If you click on the preset, it will be applied to the image and you will see the settings in the right-side develop panel. 
You can then alter a preset (whether one that ships with Lightroom, or one you might have purchased or created yourself) and save it as a new preset. 

As an example, LR ships with Teeth Whitening. I personally find that preset to be too much - looks overdone in some images. I applied the LR preset, backed off the desaturation and the exposure, and then renamed that preset to "Teeth Whitening Half."


----------



## magician john (Jun 18, 2022)

JCVPhoto said:


> Are you on a PC or MAC platform?
> In PC world, CTRL + Z is undo. On MAC, CMD + Z is undo
> If, during your editing, you have scaled the image, yes, CMD/CTRL will undo that action as well.


thanks, got it. I am on a MAC


----------



## magician john (Jun 18, 2022)

JCVPhoto said:


> If you hover over the effect in the left-side presets panel, the effect will be applied only as a preview. If you click on the preset, it will be applied to the image and you will see the settings in the right-side develop panel.
> You can then alter a preset (whether one that ships with Lightroom, or one you might have purchased or created yourself) and save it as a new preset.
> 
> As an example, LR ships with Teeth Whitening. I personally find that preset to be too much - looks overdone in some images. I applied the LR preset, backed off the desaturation and the exposure, and then renamed that preset to "Teeth Whitening Half."


I  am not sure we are talking about the same Presets.
I am talking about the ones on the right panel, that come up in Brush. I have none on the left panel.
I hover over the image and do not see any difference.

Also I have preset, again in the Brush/Right panel, that always comes up as the EFFECT. not Custom.
Evertime I go into to this , I have to go and select one of the LR presets, ,one the slider to just get back to Custom.
This is a lot of steps to get to Custom.
How do I get Custom or a neutral preset to come up so that I start with all sliders set to zero?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 18, 2022)

Look all the way at the bottom of the panel. There is a checkbox to reset all sliders when you start with a new local adjustment.


----------



## magician john (Jun 18, 2022)

The box is ticked and the sliders are reset, but if you move a slider, the Preset says 'Edited"
I don't want to edit it, I don't want that Preset to be shown, I want the "Custom" one or one of the LR Presets.
I can't seem to achieve this nor keep the Custom Effect as the main go to option to show.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 18, 2022)

As long as you do not actually update the preset, it is irrelevant whether it says 'Edited' or 'Custom'. In both cases nothing will happen.
To achieve what you want, do the following. Select an image, click on the mask icon and select Brush. *DO NOT BRUSH ANYTHING*. Select the preset you want as default and click Done. Now your chosen preset should be the default.


----------



## magician john (Jun 19, 2022)

Johan Elzenga said:


> As long as you do not actually update the preset, it is irrelevant whether it says 'Edited' or 'Custom'. In both cases nothing will happen.
> To achieve what you want, do the following. Select an image, click on the mask icon and select Brush. *DO NOT BRUSH ANYTHING*. Select the preset you want as default and click Done. Now your chosen preset should be the default.


That is very useful, good trick and appreciate that. Will give it is try.


----------



## magician john (Jun 19, 2022)

magician john said:


> That is very useful, good trick and appreciate that. Will give it is try.


It doesn't work, the preset I made still comes up.
Soon as I close LR and open it back up, the default one is still the one I created but don't want this to be the default one.
Went into Mask, Brush,I chose the preset, standard  LR ones, then Done.
Am I missing something here?


----------



## magician john (Jun 19, 2022)

In case I am not doing something correct, have attached prints showing a standard LR preset "TEMP" , without touching any of the sliders, another one with the Done button as well, and the third one after I close and reopen LR, where you can see the preset has reverted back to godwit.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 19, 2022)

All I can say is that it works for me the way I explained, which is how it is supposed to work. I created a custom preset that I called 'None', because it has zero settings, and that is what Lightroom defaults to in my case after I set is as default the way I described.


----------



## magician john (Jun 20, 2022)

I even took to delete the  preset and followed your procedure again and when reopened, it showed another one of my presets, not the one that I should have been the default one I picked.
There must be a reason for this happening. Do own created presets override the Lr ones? I note that you did not create a preset with any sliders in it, so would be interested what happens if you create one, choose the LR default presets as the default  and then close and reopen LR. Which one is showing as the default?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 20, 2022)

The one I choose the way I described it will be my default. It doesn’t matter whether it has slider settings or not. I have plenty of custom presets that do have settings.


----------



## magician john (Jun 20, 2022)

what can I do to resolve this as mine certainly does not do that.
are there other settings that I can check?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 20, 2022)

You could try resetting your preferences because it seems your version of Lightroom doesn’t work as other suggest it should work. https://www.lightroomqueen.com/how-do-i-reset-lightrooms-preferences/
One thing I didn’t ask yet: at the bottom of the local adjustment panel is a checkbox to reset all sliders. Is it checked or unchecked? If it is checked, then sliders are set to zero each time you activate a new mask.


----------



## magician john (May 2, 2022)

After using a Brush in the Effect Panel, like dodge or burn or Tint, how do I get the heading back to "Custom" 
I double click " Effect" but that only changes the sliders, not the heading itself.


----------



## magician john (Jun 21, 2022)

Will check to se if this work when I close LR down.

I have a number of questions now as some of my settings have changed.

1. The photos have lost their unique id and are number sequentially. How do I get the unique number showing on each photo.

2. In Metadata, I use to have the unique file name and number at the top of the list so how do I achieve this? It is just showing church road bridge as the folder.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 21, 2022)

That number is not tied to the image. It is just a number overlay that you can turn on or off in Metadata - View Options. If you filter out some images, then the remaining ones will have new numbers. It only shows with compact cell display, not expanded cell display.

You can change what the metadata panel shows by selecting a different preset, or by customizing the default preset. Are you sure that unique number you are talking about is not actually the file name?


----------



## magician john (Jun 21, 2022)

yes, the number should be part of the file name but the sequence lumber is missing.
I cant work out how to get it back. 
please show me how and where to got to and how to get it back.

thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 21, 2022)

The file name still should have the sequence number. Those numbers do not all of a sudden get deleted. In the metadata panel the file name gets truncated, even though the field looks like it has two lines. If you click in the field you'll see the full name. In your previous screenshot you used a preset that showed the field as 'File name & Copy name'. That also shows more.


----------



## magician john (Jun 22, 2022)

Johan Elzenga said:


> The file name still should have the sequence number. Those numbers do not all of a sudden get deleted. In the metadata panel the file name gets truncated, even though the field looks like it has two lines. If you click in the field you'll see the full name. In your previous screenshot you used a preset that showed the field as 'File name & Copy name'. That also shows more.
> View attachment 18855


thanks


----------



## magician john (Jun 22, 2022)

note in your attachment, you use DEFAULT and FILE NAME is at top, which is what I want.
in my DEFAULT, it is 6th line down.
How do I get the file name at the top? It is in EXIF, but has too much data.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 22, 2022)

Push the "Customize" button at the bottom of the Metadata section. Then choose "Arrange" and make the order what you want.


----------



## magician john (Jun 22, 2022)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Push the "Customize" button at the bottom of the Metadata section. Then choose "Arrange" and make the order what you want.


thanks, useful.


----------

